# Advice wanted



## Pixie27 (Jun 24, 2018)

I have now had it  confirmed that I have type 2 diabetes which does not require medication.  I have been advised that it can be managed through diet and exercise.  This is good news as I wasn't sure what the final round of blood tests would show but find that I am strugglingh with the lack of control I have over monitoring my blood sugar levels.
The nurse who runs the diabetes clinic at my surgery has advised that I will need to go back in 3mths for monitoring but in the meantime I have no idea what my levels are.  I was told that having it checked every 3mths by her was enough but I really feel like I have  no control and have no way of knowing if any of the changes I am trying to make to my diet are having any impact or how my levels are affected by what I eat.
Would really appreciate any advice regarding this, thanks.


----------



## Martin9 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi @Pixie27 welcome to the club no one wants to be in, as a T2, you need to reduce your carbs intake, carbs are both the simple sugars found in sugar, honey , cakes , desserts sweets etc, but also  the starches like potatoes, rice, pasta, wheat products like bread,rolls etc
But , i think you need to get control of your blood glucose quickly (BG) , to do that you need a bg monitor , the 2 cheapest are Codefree & Tee2.
Btw I doubt your diabetes nurse is giving you best advice, but they are not allowed to advise self monitor, in case they have to prescribe monitors and test tabs
You need to find out from your DN what was your HbA1c result, will give you an idea how good or bad your result was


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 24, 2018)

Pixie27 said:


> I have now had it  confirmed that I have type 2 diabetes which does not require medication.  I have been advised that it can be managed through diet and exercise.  This is good news as I wasn't sure what the final round of blood tests would show but find that I am strugglingh with the lack of control I have over monitoring my blood sugar levels.
> The nurse who runs the diabetes clinic at my surgery has advised that I will need to go back in 3mths for monitoring but in the meantime I have no idea what my levels are.  I was told that having it checked every 3mths by her was enough but I really feel like I have  no control and have no way of knowing if any of the changes I am trying to make to my diet are having any impact or how my levels are affected by what I eat.
> Would really appreciate any advice regarding this, thanks.


Pixie ask for a print out of your HbA1c results you are entitled to those...I would advise that we all need to test to know where our BG levels are on a daily basis...when we try different foods...do you know anything about testing?   are you familiar with the process...if your surgery won't provide testing strips & a meter...if they expect you to rely on a quarterly test that really isn't good enough...are you able to self fund some testing strips & a meter...if so I suggest you take the advice of @Martin9 and get the codefree which is the most economical one with the testing strips costing less than most of the others...if you are on diet & exercise only I suspect your BG levels are not terribly high...don't worry too much about that now...ask for your results...then come back here let us know...I'm sure we can help you with support & some useful advice.


----------



## Pixie27 (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks Martin9 and Bubbsie, it has helped to read from both of you that quarterly testing is not the ideal way for me to monitor BG levels.  I will get in touch with my nurse and ask for a print out of the results so I know where I am starting from and look ointo the codefree so that I can tets myself.  Don't really know anything about self testing at the moment.........I am on a bit of a steep learning curve at the moment and it isn't being helped by not feeling in control.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi Pixie, welcome to the forum, you’ve come to the right place for info and cyber support.
The SD Codefree i
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Codefree-G...fm-21&linkId=f39210144fdc26c27738e45b6d957003
Or directly from
http://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/

We use the mmol measurement in the uk and you are entitled to claim VAT relief
You’ll also need to buy more test strips and one box of lancets

It would be a good idea to have a read through the T2 section of  useful links for people new to diabetes, it’s at the top of the newbies forum.

I suggest you start with
Test review adjust , testing on a budget and Painless pricks by Alan S .
Jennifer’s advise, Take your time with the rest if that section.

As has already been said it’s carbohydrates that our bodies can’t handle too well.
My advise is not to go mad and try to cut them all out, Diabetes is a marathon not a sprint, till you find good substitutes fill up on veg that grows above ground.
The good news is we usually have no problems with protein and this is really going to supprise you, good fats. so things like milk, cheese butter, cream need not be off the menu . If you eat meat , it’s fine  as are high meat content sausages and burgers 
When I am buying food the only nutritional info I read is the carbohydrates content which is usually on the back of the pack/tin, I do t even bother to check the sugar content as in the UK  it has already been included in the carb content.

Fruit juice is packed full sugar (fructose) as are grapes, we often tolerate berries better

I’ve given you an awful lot of homework, sorry, just take you’re time .
Ask us all the questions you need to about diabetes.

We have some innovative cooks who put there recipes here and if you would like to see what we’ve been eating, what-did-you-eat-yesterday


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 25, 2018)

Pixie27 said:


> Thanks Martin9 and Bubbsie, it has helped to read from both of you that quarterly testing is not the ideal way for me to monitor BG levels.  I will get in touch with my nurse and ask for a print out of the results so I know where I am starting from and look ointo the codefree so that I can tets myself.  Don't really know anything about self testing at the moment.........I am on a bit of a steep learning curve at the moment and it isn't being helped by not feeling in control.


Pixie did you manage to get hold of a copy of Gretchen Becker's book...it will explain the process of testing your BG's...outline the benefits...how to interpret the information we get from that...if you have any specific questions ask them here...I'm sure one of us will be able to help...good luck.


----------



## CathyB (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi Pixie, being in control of my diabetes was and is so important to me, testing helped me learn what food works for me and what to avoid at all costs. It was my incentive to make the changes I needed to and it continues to be my incentive to stick with it, every time I get an in range reading I get a real buzz of satisfaction knowing I’m doing it right


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2018)

The right attitude Pixie. Good luck, being active is good for anyone of us.


----------



## Maz2 (Jun 27, 2018)

Welcome Pixie.  you should be able to get your hba1c result.  I find they don't tell you things unless you ask.  I always ask what my results are but it is easy to forget.  

I cannot really add to the advice given already. about lowering the carbs and testing to see what foods suit you as we are all different.


----------



## Pixie27 (Jun 28, 2018)

I have ordered a self testing kit which has arrived and plan to start testing tomorrow so beginning to feel like I am taking a step towards being in control.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 28, 2018)

Pixie27 said:


> I have ordered a self testing kit which has arrived and plan to start testing tomorrow so beginning to feel like I am taking a step towards being in control.


Good for you Pixie...testing will help you to see how the different foods affect your BG's...you'll also be able to see how you're doing on a daily...weekly or monthly basis...good luck.


----------



## Slippylizard (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey Pixie. Some great tips on here. I've noticed something really positive already. You want to do something about it and want to take some of the control back. That is so positive.


----------



## Pixie27 (Jul 6, 2018)

So have been monitoring my blodd sugar for a few days now and have noticed my readings seem to be at their highest first thing in the morning.  I have also discovered my quick fix for an evening meal when we are all busy needs to be rethought - pizza sent my sugar level to the highest reading so far. Definately feel more in control monitoring my levels  in conjuction with keeping a food diary.  Thanks for all the advice and support.


----------



## Lyn68 (Jul 6, 2018)

My bloods also seem to be at there highest in the morning it worried me at first but now I just take it as a starting point for the day. Still fairly new at this myself still learning. It will be the carbs in that pizza that will have sent the blood sugars rocketing.


----------



## Pixie27 (Jul 6, 2018)

Lyn68 said:


> My bloods also seem to be at there highest in the morning it worried me at first but now I just take it as a starting point for the day. Still fairly new at this myself still learning. It will be the carbs in that pizza that will have sent the blood sugars rocketing.


I am still really new to this as well so on a real learning curve at the moment.  Pizza off the menu for now, unless I can find a way of making one that has less of an impact.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 6, 2018)

Pixie27 said:


> I am still really new to this as well so on a real learning curve at the moment.  Pizza off the menu for now, unless I can find a way of making one that has less of an impact.


Hi.  You could try this fathead-pizza recipe
This and tons of other members recipes are in the recipe section of the food carb queries forum.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 6, 2018)

@Pixie27 and @Lyn68 .
The waking numbers are often the last to start coming down.  It’s often due to our not so helpful liver around 3 am preparing us for a hard mornings hunting and gathering.


----------



## Pixie27 (Jul 6, 2018)

Ljc said:


> Hi.  You could try this fathead-pizza recipe
> This and tons of other members recipes are in the recipe section of the food carb queries forum.


Will have a look and try it out, hopefully it will work for all of the family as I have always refused to make separate meals for the husband and teenager.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 7, 2018)

Pixie27 said:


> Will have a look and try it out, hopefully it will work for all of the family as I have always refused to make separate meals for the husband and teenager.


I don’t bame you, I wouldn’t either.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Feb 4, 2019)

Ljc said:


> Hi.  You could try this fathead-pizza recipe
> This and tons of other members recipes are in the recipe section of the food carb queries forum.


Thanks for this LJC, a traditional wrtten out recipe,  so many recipes come in video format now and not all of us have unlimited data.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 4, 2019)

It soon becomes obvious which meals are a good idea - I have kitchen 'toys' such as a hot air fryer  and a halogen oven - both have timers, and I keep a big saucepan in the fridge which is used regularly to make thick broths from bags of frozen veges plus boxes of mince, leftover bits of chicken etc., and the remainder is put in the fridge as soon as it cools down to room temperature for the next time.
With a bit of forward planning meals don't need to be complicated - and there is always 'fathead' pizza as an option, as many people report that they need to make enough for everyone as it is preferred over the high carb option  by the whole family.
I ate low carb whilst the rest of the family got some higher carb additions, and they seemed to thrive - my son is well over 6ft tall which I mention when stunted growth in children is put forward as a reason for feeding them high carb snacks - mine didn't get them.


----------

